# 1970 GTO Judge RAIII Air Filter



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

I am trying to find the original AC Delco Part Number for the Air Filter for the Ram Air setup. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

AC 366C, used in '69-70 GTO RA tubs, '70-74 Formula style RA air cleaners, & majority of 2nd Gen TransAm air cleaners.


----------



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

Pinion head said:


> AC 366C, used in '69-70 GTO RA tubs, '70-74 Formula style RA air cleaners, & majority of 2nd Gen TransAm air cleaners.


That is what I have been told by others but that is a 14 inch filter and the element cover on 69 & 70 ram air setups is 13.25 inches I believe and so does Ames Performance Engineering. A 14 inch cover when installed hits the carb pan seal which I don't think should be happening.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Not sure where your measurement is coming from, but AC366C is 13 1/8" wide & is correct. Have been buying that particular element, as well as AC 212CW's since the late '70's. With original style mesh, been very hard to find AC aircleaner elements for last 20 years. Also, have purchased K&N versions of each. K&N's number for the '69-70 RA GTO air cleaner filter is E-1590. K&N's are best for non show use & actually flow best when they are dirty. 

K&N E-1590 Replacement Air Filter, Replacement Filters


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Grant1969 said:


> I am trying to find the original AC Delco Part Number for the Air Filter for the Ram Air setup. Any help is greatly appreciated.


I use the AC Delco 366C on mine. Ram Air 6485166

If I recall I think I got it at AMES or my local former Pontiac Dealer. Local parts places that sell ones their book says fits are too high and too round causing clearance issues. Try your local former Pontiac Dealer see if they can get you one


----------



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

Pinion head said:


> Not sure where your measurement is coming from, but AC366C is 13 1/8" wide & is correct. Have been buying that particular element, as well as AC 212CW's since the late '70's. With original style mesh, been very hard to find AC aircleaner elements for last 20 years. Also, have purchased K&N versions of each. K&N's number for the '69-70 RA GTO air cleaner filter is E-1590. K&N's are best for non show use & actually flow best when they are dirty.
> 
> K&N E-1590 Replacement Air Filter, Replacement Filters


The reason I thought the measurement was 14" was because the AC366C is also referenced to the 70-75 Trans Am and I thought my 70 Trans Am had the AC366C which I believe has the correct dome shaped 14" cover. I went to O'reilly Auto Parts yesterday and found a WIX # 42102 which works perfectly and measures 13.125 by 2.546. It even has the black bases and original style mesh, and only cost $9.49.


----------

